# Patent: Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

```
<p>A new patent for an EF 35mm f/1.4L II has appeared. We haven’t seen a new patent for this optical formula in quite some time.  I recently received a claim that we’ll see such a lens in Q1 of 2015, but I haven’t been able to confirm that information.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2014-202952</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2014.10.27</li>
<li>Filing date 2013.4.5</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 34.20mm</li>
<li>Fno. 1.45</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 32.32 °</li>
<li>Image height Y = 21.64mm</li>
<li>Lens length 129.16mm</li>
<li>BF 39.35mm</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2014-10-27" target="_blank">EG</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 29, 2014)

If the 100-400II L comes to be, the 35LII will takes its place in the rumour mill.


----------



## lux (Oct 29, 2014)

could it be that "the year of the lens" was just off by a year…that is they thought they would have all these lenses this year but just didn't get around to it…so instead 2015 will be the year of the lens?


----------



## lintoni (Oct 29, 2014)

129mm length... that's a _big_ lens! Sigma 35mm Art is 94mm, for comparison.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

lintoni said:


> 129mm length... that's a _big_ lens! Sigma 35mm Art is 94mm, for comparison.



Yikes, that is a big lens. I wonder what the weight will be?


----------



## Eldar (Oct 29, 2014)

lintoni said:


> 129mm length... that's a _big_ lens! Sigma 35mm Art is 94mm, for comparison.


It is even a cm longer than the Zeiss/1.4. Hopefully that means serious optical performance. Now that I have the Zeiss, which I like more for every time I use it, it must be a significant improvement over the current version, to tempt me.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Oct 29, 2014)

lux said:


> could it be that "the year of the lens" was just off by a year…that is they thought they would have all these lenses this year but just didn't get around to it…so instead 2015 will be the year of the lens?



every year so far was "the year of the lenses", and next year will be as well. Maybe we will see a new 18-55 EF-s, with updated design, and maybe cheaper to produce. The current one gives poor profit and is 2 years old now


----------



## IsaacImage (Oct 29, 2014)

Amen !
Finally


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's the correct link to the patent (the patent link above points to a 55-250mm patent).

The patent shows 10 elements in 8 groups, compared to the current 35/1.4L which has 11 elements in 9 groups. 

I like my 35L, and I'd probably preorder a 35L II if/when one comes along.


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so in love with my Sigma 35mm Art that it's gonna have to be amazing to pull me away...


----------



## drjlo (Oct 29, 2014)

lintoni said:


> 129mm length... that's a _big_ lens! Sigma 35mm Art is 94mm, for comparison.



For me to accept such a huge lens for 35 mm focal length, it would have to include IS. Looks like I'm keeping my 35L 8)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

beckstoy said:


> I'm so in love with my Sigma 35mm Art that it's gonna have to be amazing to pull me away...



I would agree


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

The 35L is by far our most used lens, and we need to get another. So, order now, or wait until next quarter? ;D I'm actually going to wait since we don't truly need it over the winter, but I still hope it comes to fruition.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here's the correct link to the patent (the patent link above points to a 55-250mm patent).
> 
> The patent shows 10 elements in 8 groups, compared to the current 35/1.4L which has 11 elements in 9 groups.
> 
> I like my 35L, and I'd probably preorder a 35L II if/when one comes along.



Hi Neuro,
What are the weak points in current 35L? I would like to add fast 35mm in near future.

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## TLN (Oct 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the correct link to the patent (the patent link above points to a 55-250mm patent).
> ...


Wheathersealing, sharpness wideopen(compared to sigma).


----------



## Viggo (Oct 29, 2014)

Color me excited!!

Dylan: weak points of the 35 L is ca wide open, no weather sealing. It has low contrast and a bit dull colors.

Strong points is sharpness wide open, AF, AF and AF. Small light and very nice bokeh. I LOVE that lens, but when I think about what the 2470 mkII has done to improve the mk1, a 35 L II makes me overly excited!


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We haven’t seen a new patent for this optical formula in quite some time. I recently received a claim that we’ll see such a lens in Q1 of 2015, but I haven’t been able to confirm that information.



Half a year from patent public release to lens shipping - is this realistic looking at Canon's last patents and respective release dates? Or does the time simply depend on how much Canon really wants to get this patent built?


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon did introduce some good glass this year (most notably the 16-35 F4) but I suspect their "Year of the Lens" plans got soundly interrupted by the enormous attention garners by the like of the Sigma ARTs. I've got the 35 and the 50 now and I can't imagine Canon coming up with something competitive in those price ranges. So perhaps several of their items went back to the drawing board. Making a new 35 MkII that performs as well as the Sig (and I have had zero focusing issues to my knowledge) or even a bit better but for twice the price is going to beat up their sales potential. I can't imagine this stuff hasn't factored in at least to some degree.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi Neuro,
> What are the weak points in current 35L? I would like to add fast 35mm in near future.
> 
> Thanks
> Dylan


Me too, I have never tried that focal length for photo before. I rented the Canon version past week-end and I was very surprised how much I loved what I saw.
As someone stated, the only thing I found weak was the dull color. I had to boost it in post.
I am tempted to rent the Sigma version and see which one I like more. I am not in the plan of buying the II but I wouldn't mind a second hand current version, for a lesser price. It is good enough for my need.


----------



## TeT (Oct 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the correct link to the patent (the patent link above points to a 55-250mm patent).
> ...



Slow and poor low light focusing. It is after all much older technology...


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 29, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Color me excited!!
> 
> Dylan: weak points of the 35 L is ca wide open, no weather sealing. It has low contrast and a bit dull colors.
> 
> Strong points is sharpness wide open, AF, AF and AF. Small light and very nice bokeh. I LOVE that lens, but when I think about what the 2470 mkII has done to improve the mk1, a 35 L II makes me overly excited!


Thanks Viggo for the info.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 29, 2014)

Besisika said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neuro,
> ...



Although many claimed 35mm Art got some AF issue. I did play with this lens at local camera store. AF didn't seem to have problem. I was shooting from wide open up to f4. I'm not sure if that was a GOLDEN demo.


----------



## Cinto (Oct 29, 2014)

TeT said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Actually it focuses faster and more surely in low light than the Sigma(I've owned both). It does have tons more CA and is less sharp over the outer 2/3's of the frame(35mm)


----------



## kukhuvud (Oct 29, 2014)

I _knew_ there was a reason that 35mm was about the last Canon prime missing from my bag


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know how much variation there is from copy to copy, but I have no issues with the low light focusing of my 35L. It's probably my best focusing lens at f/1.4. It's faster than the 24L-II and the 50/1.4. In terms of AF satisfaction I rate mine right up there with the 100 macro and 135L: Super fast and very reliable.


----------



## ecka (Oct 29, 2014)

Still, twice (or even x3) cheaper Sigma 35/1.4 stays on my wish list. They really should make it f/1.2 .


----------



## BLFPhoto (Oct 29, 2014)

35mm is probably my favorite focal length. I have both the current 35 L and the Sigma 35 Art and love both of those. I keep thinking I'll get rid of one, but I just can't bring myself to do it. And I'll probably end up adding the 35L mk II to my kit while keeping the other two. 

Thankfully no one is advocating IS on it yet! Let's leave that to the f/2 IS USM version (which will be added to my kit shortly for video purposes).


----------



## TeT (Oct 29, 2014)

kukhuvud said:


> I _knew_ there was a reason that 35mm was about the last Canon prime missing from my bag



faster focusing in comparison to current L lenses.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 29, 2014)

BLFPhoto said:


> 35mm is probably my favorite focal length. I have both the current 35 L and the Sigma 35 Art and love both of those. I keep thinking I'll get rid of one, but I just can't bring myself to do it. *And I'll probably end up adding the 35L mk II to my kit while keeping the other two. *
> 
> Thankfully no one is advocating IS on it yet! Let's leave that to the f/2 IS USM version (which will be added to my kit shortly for video purposes).


That is real love!


----------



## knoxtown (Oct 30, 2014)

Really looking forward to selling my Sigma 35 and picking this up as soon as possible.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 30, 2014)

It will be a big lens for only 35mm. It's bigger than the Sigma A35/1.4. Seems to be that Canon try to respond to Sigma.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 30, 2014)

Hypothetical Scenario:

You're Canon and you're about to release a few lens updates. But you can't help but notice that third party manufacturers are releasing very, very good lenses at reasonable prices:

Do you as Canon:
a) Release those lenses 
b) Go back to the drawing board and try to improve them before release

I've been wondering if some lenses were ready but that Canon was given a reality check by the quality of Tamron and Sigma's lenses.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Oct 30, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Hypothetical Scenario:
> 
> You're Canon and you're about to release a few lens updates. But you can't help but notice that third party manufacturers are releasing very, very good lenses at reasonable prices:
> 
> ...



Interesting thought but I don't think so. Canon has consistently released super sharp, contrasty and AF improved lenses lately. And they are aware how loved the 35L is, so I would be suprised if they realized on the final approach that the new one wasn't good enough. I am expecting a super lens and just like Viggo, I can't wait.


----------



## OscarPiechowski (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't wait. From 50mm 1.4 after 3years i moved up to 85mm 1.2. After those 2 years with 85mm I trully need something wider !

(I've got specific way of learning to shoot and love those lenses what I choosed.)

I hope it's gonna be weathers ealed


----------



## Viggo (Nov 1, 2014)

OscarPiechowski said:


> I can't wait. From 50mm 1.4 after 3years i moved up to 85mm 1.2. After those 2 years with 85mm I trully need something wider !
> 
> (I've got specific way of learning to shoot and love those lenses what I choosed.)
> 
> I hope it's gonna be weathers ealed



1000% certain it will be weather sealed.


----------



## bsridev (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi All

Any latest updates for EF 35mm f1.4 ii? I am just waiting to pre-order.

Thanks
Sridev


----------



## PVS (Nov 12, 2014)

I have "the" love for 35mil focal length. My love is big: 5 different fast 35s in 3 different mounts (EF, F, MD) plus 4 different film PnS' with 35/2.8 fixed lenses on them. Last year I bought the Sigma 35 and kept it stuck on 5Dmk3 and to be honest with you I don't know what else I could ask for from a fast 35mil prime, that lens is stellar. I don't deny some minor AF issues with artificial type of light but it's a $850 lens and I had similar issues with 35L AF behaving inconsistently on 2 different 5Dmk2 bodies - being flawless on one and completely inconsistent at some distances on the other. If 35Lmk2 was released last year I'd have serious dilemma on deciding which one to choose but now I really can't think of single feature new L lens shall deliver that would make me sell Sigma so I can spend ~$1.5k on L lens. Weather sealing? It's mostly a gimmick and I know how far non sealed lenses can go anyway (A LOT).


----------



## TeT (Nov 12, 2014)

PVS said:


> I have "the" love for 35mil focal length. My love is big: 5 different fast 35s in 3 different mounts (EF, F, MD) plus 4 different film PnS' with 35/2.8 fixed lenses on them. Last year I bought the Sigma 35 and kept it stuck on 5Dmk3 and to be honest with you I don't know what else I could ask for from a fast 35mil prime, that lens is stellar. I don't deny some minor AF issues with artificial type of light but it's a $850 lens and I had similar issues with 35L AF behaving inconsistently on 2 different 5Dmk2 bodies - being flawless on one and completely inconsistent at some distances on the other. If 35Lmk2 was released last year I'd have serious dilemma on deciding which one to choose but now I really can't think of single feature new L lens shall deliver that would make me sell Sigma so I can spend ~$1.5k on L lens. Weather sealing? It's mostly a gimmick and I know how far non sealed lenses can go anyway (A LOT).



consider how old the current 35L is, optically and functionally this will be a huge improvement based on innovations alone.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 12, 2014)

PVS: "mostly a gimmick" ?? In short, no it isn't. A 85 L fogged up and started malfunctioning after 3 minutes in the rain, I rushed home and luckily it came about. As for me sealed gear, it sees a lot of rain and no faults..


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 12, 2014)

Viggo said:


> PVS: "mostly a gimmick" ?? In short, no it isn't. A 85 L fogged up and started malfunctioning after 3 minutes in the rain, I rushed home and luckily it came about. As for me sealed gear, it sees a lot of rain and no faults.



I agree. Contrary to some lucky users reporting "I shot in the rain with [insert gear here] and nothing happened" an unsealed lens is a big target for moisture... 3 minutes is even a long time, the first couple of drops can result in a big service bill as corrosion take some time to do damage.

After my non-L 100mm macro broke down twice I had to learn the lesson the hard way and upgraded to the L, even if the non-L has nice iq and I wasn't very keen on paying yet another €900.


----------



## PVS (Nov 14, 2014)

It doesn't take 3 minutes, I remember being surprised by strong summer showers and it took half a minute to get 5Dmk3 and 24-70/2.8mk2 stop working.. Took the battery out, let it sit and dry for some time and no problems after that, worked flawlessly. I also remember spilling a bottle of beer accidently on S35A mounted on 5Dmk3 and no issues at all. Weather sealing is not a guarantee by any means.

But other than that I'm really sceptic that S35A will get a serious optical rival with 35Lmk2 release. Maybe equal performer. Unless they're packing otus type of lens for moarrr megapixies, who knows. Even so, it'll be late for the game for most of the users, not everybody needs a cannon mounted on their cameras so they can shoot it wide open on ~36mp sensors.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 14, 2014)

With my experience with two owned and four tried total of the 35 Art I would rather have no lens. And considering the number of 35 L's I have owned ( lost count) and they were all equally great. 

A 35 L II is at the absolute top of my wish list and has been for so many years. It will be epic! The AF will be the fastest and most accurate of any 1.4 lens made for Canon.


----------

